# Meteor Shower is happening (Closed)



## Aptenos (May 6, 2020)

I've got a meteor shower happening on my birthday! For any interested just post on here with your in game name and I'll PM you the dodo code.

Please make sure to only leave by the airport and not the "-" button. It can mess the session up for everyone.


----------



## MadJimJaspers (May 6, 2020)

HAYYY IN GAME NAME JIM!!!!


----------



## Khris (May 6, 2020)

I'd love to come! In game name Chris


----------



## Xdee (May 6, 2020)

hi im interested! xdee from charms


----------



## Noel_in_Sunrise (May 6, 2020)

Noel


----------



## ThePhantom (May 6, 2020)

Hey I am interested! IGN Daniel


----------



## Alita89 (May 6, 2020)

Interested in coming . Alita


----------



## Aptenos (May 6, 2020)

That's 5 invited so far with The Phantom as the most recent.
Edit: 6 with  Alita


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon (May 6, 2020)

I'd like to come. my name is Glenn


----------



## Aptenos (May 6, 2020)

Got one more spot after TheEliteEmpoleon (LOVE THE NAME!)


----------



## effluo (May 6, 2020)

I’d like to come by too please!


----------



## Aptenos (May 6, 2020)

Locked thread as with Effluo that's max visitors. Will reopen when another place opens.

	Post automatically merged: May 6, 2020

Had an Error all. Will repost a new DODO code ASAP. Don't know why it crashed


----------



## Aptenos (May 6, 2020)

Reopened as I have 6 spots open for people to visit.


----------



## Cosmic (May 6, 2020)

Cosmic from Galaxia pls


----------



## Tsunade (May 6, 2020)

Can I Visit


----------



## chibibunnyx (May 6, 2020)

May I stop by please? Chibi from roselia c:


----------



## Vana_w (May 6, 2020)

I'd love to! Nisa from Hyrule


----------



## Aptenos (May 6, 2020)

Still have 3 open spots.


----------



## jokk (May 6, 2020)

i’d like to come! my name is holly


----------



## sollux (May 6, 2020)

i'd love to visit! kai from kyoshi!


----------



## animal_hunter (May 6, 2020)

may i come?


----------



## Aptenos (May 6, 2020)

Locked after Animal_Hunter, as at max visitors.


----------



## Aptenos (May 6, 2020)

Open again for any visitors. Please post your in game name here, makes it easier for me to make sure I don't over-invite.


----------



## Tangaroa (May 6, 2020)

Happy birthday! I'd like to come!
Bridgette from Tangaroa


----------



## misscarol (May 6, 2020)

Happy birthday! Would love to visit. carol from tulgey. Thank you!


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 6, 2020)

Happy birthday!!  I'd love to visit and wish on some stars please ^_^ Thank you!


----------



## Aptenos (May 6, 2020)

Invite codes heading out. Also thank you for the birthday wishes!


----------



## Karlexus (May 6, 2020)

Hi, I'd like to visit, if your still open. Kandy from Harmony.


----------



## Aptenos (May 6, 2020)

Sure thing!


----------



## LilPimpsMama (May 6, 2020)

Me pls!  Queenie from Lipsoule. HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## Aptenos (May 6, 2020)

Sure thing


----------



## Ireuna (May 6, 2020)

Penguin from sumikko


----------



## Aptenos (May 6, 2020)

PM'ing you, you wonderfully named person you!

	Post automatically merged: May 6, 2020

Closing the thread, but not ending the session yet, so people can continue doing their wishing and such.


----------

